# SWING KING CHOPPER



## palerider (Jan 22, 2018)




----------



## palerider (Jan 22, 2018)




----------



## Sven (Jan 23, 2018)

very cool, Love the extended girder ( I guess its called springer in the bicycle community ) front end


----------



## Casper (Jan 23, 2018)

Awesome Bike !! Where did you buy that extended springer ??


----------



## palerider (Jan 23, 2018)

custom made cut, extend, weld and chrome. Is what I was told got them on a bike deal out of California .


----------



## Uni-Bike Lou (Jan 24, 2018)

Very cool Chopper!!!

How hard is it to ride?


----------



## palerider (Jan 24, 2018)

Uni-Bike Lou said:


> Very cool Chopper!!!
> 
> How hard is it to ride?



Its not that bad but I am use to choppers rode them all my life even my Hog is a old skool chopper.


----------



## Sven (Jan 25, 2018)

Ol skool choppers are cool. Harley and Honda CB750. I like the look of a scoot with the frame mildly stretched and raked , a 10 or 12 overstock girder front end,Z bars, coffin tank , king and queen seat. rolling on  a set of invader wheels - 16" rear., 21" front. Not a fan of today's bagger trend.
Thanks for the info in regard to the springer.


----------



## Sven (Jan 25, 2018)




----------



## palerider (Jan 26, 2018)




----------



## Sven (Jan 26, 2018)

palerider said:


> View attachment 744103



Now that's what I'm talking about! Great looking machine. Dang that's nice. What year sporty?   Did you do the work yourself? I used to work on the Harleys for one of the Police Departments in DC.


----------



## palerider (Jan 26, 2018)

Sven said:


> Now that's what I'm talking about! Great looking machine. Dang that's nice. What year sporty?   Did you do the work yourself? I used to work on the Harleys for one of the Police Departments in DC.



Several Bothers had a hand in on this build 71 Iron Head  Brave New World Bike. Its Fast and Loud I added the Old Skool Bicycle Sissy Bar thought it worked out pretty well. LOL


----------



## Sven (Jan 27, 2018)

Right side shift XL!!! I almost bought a 73 ironhead from the Harley dealer, when they sold older bikes. I had a 79  ironhead, with lot of plans for it. But sold it and bought an 85 FXRS.  Did a few things to it. Sorry the pix suck, its a picture of a photo


----------

